# Hello From Kentucky



## Alfie9254 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello,
My name is Adam. I am a husband and Father. I have 3 beautiful daughters. 

Honesty, I'm just kinda looking for answers. I have know several Freemasons. Friends and family alike. I kinda feel drawn to Freemasonry but have always heard "to be one, ask one" and I haven't ever had the nerve to ask. I guess I worry that someone would tell me that they didn't think it would be a good fit for me.

So, Advice of ANY kind would be appreciated.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 5, 2016)

You say you know some Masons... talk to them about it. They should be able to help guide you. If there is something in your past that you feel will disqualify you, bring it up. They should be able to tell you if it's an issue.
Not asking only means not having a chance.


----------



## Alfie9254 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank You for the advice. I know how important the decision is to take those first steps and I have the utmost respect for the brotherhood. I just want to make sure that it's the right decision for me. That's the main reason i joined the forum. I wanted to get a chance to meet and talk to people who could help me in my decision.

Thanks again


----------



## Randy81 (Mar 6, 2016)

One of our members, @Warrior1256, is from the Louisville area and I'm sure could certainly point you in the right direction. 

I'm a newly raised Master Mason and am so glad I made the decision to join. It's an amazing fraternity!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2016)

Greetings brother and welcome to the forums. Simply call the Grand Lodge of Kentucky or go to the web site. They will answer all of your questions and instruct you in how to join.. My advise? Ask one of the Freemasons that you know well. I am sure that he will help you any way that he can.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 6, 2016)

Rules vary from place to place - not sure about Kentucky, but here, I can suggest and even ask someone if they want to be  Freemason. I understand it can be hard to ask, but start with simply asking about Freemasonry rather than "can I join?".  If someone said it was not a good fit, they might be right... but before I joined I asked around - several were very enthusiastic and one brother I know said it would not be for me - over 13 year on, he was wrong, but he was also not from the lodge I joined... You need to make your own decision...

Why dont you think it might not be a  good fit for you, why does that enter your mind ? This is a good place to ask questions.

In most places, we ask the same things of a potential candidate, and I start with them once they say they want to join.

Do you have a belief in supreme being ?
Do you have any criminal convictions ?
Are you male and over 18
Can you afford it (about $350 here per year, and some lodges have a joining fee, and you pay for dinner here, one lodge $20 per night, another $45 - but check in you location, it is often cheaper in the States).
Are you willing to attend (we meet once a month, but again in the States you might be meeting more often, sometimes once  a week).
Why do you want to join? (important, if you say I want to join a org to take over the world, I will know you are misinformed LOL)
What do you know about Freemasonry ? (again important, if you think we are a global conspiracy or devil worshipers, you are not going to find what you are looking for....)
Do you know someone who might propose you.

We ask more, about where you live, what your wife thinks of it, if you have the time (here about 4 hours once a month, but the reality is to develop and make friends, you will spend more time on Freemasonry - yesterday I spent 6 hours LOL, but I'm involved in all sorts of stuff - BY CHOICE)... I tend to tease more out, esp about the character of an applicant exploring his heart and attitudes, especially on tolerance..

All these are to qualify you, but also to help make sure you will be happy and enjoy Freemasonry...


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 7, 2016)

Alfie9254 said:


> ... I haven't ever had the nerve to ask ...



Take several slow breaths.  In for a few seconds.  Out for a few seconds.  It helps with the nerves.  Having done that relaxation exercise go ask your friends for a petition.

We look forward tot he time when you have gone through the process and we are mutually adopted into each others' families.


----------



## Morozoviii (Mar 8, 2016)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## The Traveling Man (Mar 13, 2016)

Alfie9254 said:


> Hello,
> My name is Adam. I am a husband and Father. I have 3 beautiful daughters.
> 
> Honesty, I'm just kinda looking for answers. I have know several Freemasons. Friends and family alike. I kinda feel drawn to Freemasonry but have always heard "to be one, ask one" and I haven't ever had the nerve to ask. I guess I worry that someone would tell me that they didn't think it would be a good fit for me.
> ...



I think most people get a little nervous about bringing it up for the first time. I had studied Masonry for 15 years before I made contact with a Lodge and it still took me a few days to actually send the first email to the Grand Lodge. Just ask them to tell you a little about Masonry, what it is, what we do, etc. If, after hearing more, you still want to join just A.S.K. Your friend or family will be more than happy to point you in the right direction. Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## flipster (Mar 26, 2016)

I grew up in a town of 12,000.  The Masons were always elites in town.  I was afraid I would be turned down, so I joined a lodge the next town over.   Honestly, I think the local guys were a little hurt that I didn't join them.  I know them all through different dealings.  Our lodge has been consolidated, so I am active in the local Lodge.  I only live about 4 blocks from the lodge.  I gave a tour to a guy once.  He commented when he saw the lodge room that when he was growing up, only a mason would have seen the inside of the building.  I agreed with him.  Strike up a conversation and see where it goes.


----------



## flipster (Mar 26, 2016)

Just curious and asking.  What county in Kentucky?


----------



## Andymac40330 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am in central Kentucky and I would think your friends/family that are already Masons would be a great place to start. I know that I'm always willing to talk to people about the fraternity and answer what questions I can for friends and family.

I didn't actually know anybody to talk to when I was starting out so I just worked up the nerve to email my lodges secretary and we set up a night for me to come over to meet everyone and talk about the fraternity. This approach worked out well as there were plenty of knowledgeable folks there to answer my questions and I got a tour of the lodge which I really enjoyed.

Good luck with whichever route you decide to take and keep us posted!


----------

